

EC2: Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Base Install - gibsonf1
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?categoryID=101&externalID=1065

======
hhm
I'm new to EC2... how can one be sure that the image isn't bugged somehow? I
guess you can't...

~~~
gibsonf1
It is working flawlessly for us so far.

~~~
hhm
Thanks... how much time how you been using it? Maybe I'll use it soon.

------
cperciva
I'll be far more excited when the FreeBSD 7.0 AMI is available. :-)

